

Ask HN: What will be “uber-ified” next? - debuasca

It seems like a current trend is to rent out things &#x2F; provide services of your own. Uber, couchsurf, airbnb, homeaway, etc... I wanted to ask HN what you think will be uber-ified next?
======
fitzc
The labor market/knowledge economy => Uber for your brain.

Key drivers:

1) Large amount of idle intellectual capital.

2) Changing affinity between employer and employee.

3) High acquisition cost of intellectual capital.

4) Inefficient pricing of expertise.

5) Inefficient validation of expertise.

Further explanation: [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/uber-your-brain-fitih-
cinnor-...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/uber-your-brain-fitih-cinnor-phd)

------
jhildings
One hour deliveries of most things in Stockholm, Sweden [http://urb-
it.com/](http://urb-it.com/)

An easy thing to export to other cities

~~~
debuasca
I see Amazon is getting into a similar space.

~~~
tylermac1
Already are.
[http://www.amazon.com/b?node=8729023011](http://www.amazon.com/b?node=8729023011)

------
s_q_b
Here's some ideas:

Laundering Clothes:

Please somebody find a way to do this affordably for laundry. There's Wash.io
and local laundromats that deliver, but it can't possibly cost several hundred
dollars to wash and fold a few dozen tees, hoodies, and jeans.

Maid Service:

This is essentially what Task Rabbit has become already, but their review
system is lacking and there's no guarantee someone won't steal your TV. There
an established market here, but it needs a reputation system and some sort of
small insurance backing.

Yes, I need to clean my apartment right now.

~~~
rwhitman
Here in NYC I see the van for these guys all over the friggin place, not sure
how affordable tho (I have laundry in my building):
[http://flycleaners.com/](http://flycleaners.com/)

For maid service [https://www.homejoy.com/](https://www.homejoy.com/) is a YC
company

~~~
cylinder
Nobody use flycleaners, they are a joke. Look up their Yelp reviews, almost
all are 1-star and many have lost thousands of dollars of clothes.

------
rwhitman
Some thoughts I've had:

\- Pets on-demand. Want a puppy for a half hour?

\- Shovel out my car. A little too seasonal however.

\- Serious one: Healthcare and on-demand tech is going to be huge,
particularly for geriatrics, but regulation is probably going to make it slow-
going. There are a few players in this space but it needs an explosion of
adoption. Boomers are aging and there are going to be a _lot_ of immobile old
people out there.

Tangential sidebar - if anyone here is working on a business in this space,
reach out to me.

A great engineer and myself are exploring specializing in "Uber for X"
infrastructure - either consulting services or developing reusable software
packages around it and we'd love to talk to you.

~~~
hjhehi
[http://www.puppiesforrent.com/](http://www.puppiesforrent.com/) already
exists

~~~
rwhitman
Dammit!

------
kylelibra
I saw "uber for movers" the other day, struck me as a good idea.
([http://lu.gg](http://lu.gg))

------
acelik
Looks like Uber uberified the cargo business.

[http://blog.uber.com/UberCARGO](http://blog.uber.com/UberCARGO)

------
Someone1234
Prostitution.

~~~
yellowapple
Isn't that what Tinder is? ;)

------
chippy
Waste / Refuse collection.

------
api
Crime.

